
Prometheus to apt-dater host configs - tboerger
https://github.com/webhippie/prom-to-apt-dater
======
tboerger
For those who are using prometheus and also use apt-dater to control updates
of multiple servers I have created a new tool to automatically generate the
hosts configuration file. Hopefully this not only useful to me :)

